# 1" lettering



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can find 1" white lettering ive been looking around and the smallest i can find is 2"???


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

I usually get from Stahls and never ordered smaller than 2." However, I saw 1" at ez-transfers.com - A Look You Can Feel.. Can't say I've tried them or know how good the company is. just saw them in passing.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't know if anyone makes the sheets of 1" letters but I know you can get express names from Transfer Express in 1".


----------

